Ask HN: What skills are worth learning to find freelance work nowadays? - WolfOliver
======
Krishna29
Assuming you are interested in technology, I would say Web Development. It's
one of the growing careers out there and as a freelancer, it is good to learn
new technologies as the . field is constantly evolving. Learning JavaScript
and HTML might be a good start for you.

